# Injured Goose Hunter



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang! http://etvnews.com/local-man-life-f...xQhFBx_N8rtHZOYo4zoWOpA-aT5cOqpijV7vGuu7n6jG8


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see it now. All shotguns will come with a tag on them that says "Beware of falling objects"


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen what falling geese do to full body decoys. It ain't pretty. We've had some close calls a time or two.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that any bird hunter has had those close calls and a goose coming down at you is no laughing matter.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Ducks can do some damage as well.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet it was on Utah lake. I was down there this afternoon and I saw the life flight helicopter over the lake. When I got back to my truck an ambulance was parked next to it.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Wait. The incident in the story happened yesterday. Hope everyone was safe on Utah lake today


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Ducks can do some damage as well.


That's pretty bad a$$ right there....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Straight from the article:

"_Over the weekend, locals Henry, Bobby and Robbie Etzel were enjoying a routine hunting trip in the hopes of capturing some geese. However, the venture resulted in an emergency hospital trip. Henry was struck by a geese they had shot out of the sky, resulting in major injuries._"

Well no wonder poor Henry was injured - he was trying to "capture" a goose. Additionally, he "was struck by a geese" - poor guy I can't image being stuck by one goose, let alone geese. ;-)


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry, I can't get past the photo with the leg band in it...


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Warning labels will say “may cause cancer or other serious injuries when operating this weapon”


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Scary stuff! Hope the guy gets better. 

On a side note, I find it funny and slightly annoying that the author uses the phrase "capturing some geese." To me the word "capturing" implies the possibility of a release. Same thing when I hear people use the word "harvest" when they describe a kill. Killing an animal should garner more respect than picking an ear of corn. 

Curious to know when we hunters started using the phrase harvest? I feel like this is a fairly recent change (like the last 20 years)and possibly came to fruition to improve our image to non-hunters or the anti-hunters out there. I suppose that phrasing makes it easier for some to accept or understand hunting and the killing that goes with it.

Just my $.02


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I work with one of those annoying, irritating, body pierced mentally challenged vaping young punks and he is always begging me to take him out and teach him how to "CATCH" ducks and geese.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> I work with one of those annoying, irritating, body pierced mentally challenged vaping young punks and he is always begging me to take him out and tech him how to "CATCH" ducks and geese.....


Sounds like a candidate for a snipe hunt.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

sketch21 said:


> Scary stuff! Hope the guy gets better.
> 
> On a side note, I find it funny and slightly annoying that the author uses the phrase "capturing some geese." To me the word "capturing" implies the possibility of a release. Same thing when I hear people use the word "harvest" when they describe a kill. Killing an animal should garner more respect than picking an ear of corn.
> 
> ...


Disagree. Wildlife managers use the term "harvestable surplus" when speaking of game populations. I see "take", "kill", "harvest", etc, as equivalent terms, and terms like "catch" used by those who don't really understand hunting.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

A geeses revnege! 

Hope the guy will be okay, I have had some close calls over the years and when there coming in hot I'm moving the F*&^ out the way!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll just leave this here . . .


----------

